# Dressage Rider Training (DRT) program



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

Alright it's January and you KNOW that means we are all gung ho to get fit, lose weight, organize the barn, clean all the tack, build a new tack room, train the dog, train the horse..... Oh wait, that's probably just me!!!  

I am currently 80+ pounds overweight and I am not flexible, not very strong, and I am disgusted with myself. So I have been looking at the Dressage Rider Training program. It is a yoga program created by a rider in New Zealand. It is a $197 program and there are 3 others I believe after the first one. 

I am not currently riding. I have a new horse, he is a coming 4 year old Oak Creek horse (Morgan type) and he will need to go to a trainer for training when I decide he is ready (he had a rough start with a previous owner and needs a bit more time getting used to me on the ground and learning to trust he is safe) Part of the reason too is that I am so overweight and would never subject a young horse to carry me around! 

So anyway...... have any of you ever done the program with Nicola Smith? Do you have a program you like? I need to be realistic and start slow and maybe just start by getting up and walking for a month or so. I don't know. Maybe spending the money would make me feel obligated to doing the workouts. Right now we have snow and ice all over and it is cold lots of the time. I wont be going out walking too much until it warms up and dries out.

I guess my post is mostly to start a discussion about workout programs and ways others are using to get in better riding condition. There was a post about how fit you are and lots of us say we are not where we want to be so what are we going to do about it?!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Following - I have it open in my browser, debating if I want to try it out.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I say go for it. Treat yourself. I don't do resolutions, but this year I am changing a lot, and one of those things is taking better care of myself. While my goal is more related to my work and the negative health effects I'm experiencing from that, self care is really a gift you give yourself. Be it fitness, nutrition, relaxation etc. 

Good luck you and your horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know nothing of this program, but boy can i relate to your situation!

I was always fat as an adult, at least for most of my adult life, after babies. But, I got VERY fat during covid and stopped riding. I had no horse. It was depressing. I was also drinking, and that made it doubly shameful. I would not subject any horse to my weight. I was up to 230 lbs on a 5' 3" 64 your old body.

I decided one day that I would quit drinking, and quit carbs. I joined my husband in an intermittent fasting lifestyle , and over half a year's time I lost 68 pounds. I am keeping that off, though I am admittedly really struggling. Now I am back to riding ( I part lease a trail horse), and feeling much younger and happier.
The intermittent fasting and low carb diet is pretty easy to do, all in all. But, it's not a program with a monetary commitment, and online support, so it might not be what you would do best with. 

I just wanted to share that I know how you feel, (the disgust, self-hate, etc.) and I can guarantee you that the rewards of the labor is well worth the work.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know anything about that program but if you think it would suit you... Go for it, it might be money well spent.
In the meantime don't give up your great ideas about cleaning the barn the tack and maybe even re-arrange the hay storage etc. just kidding about moving the hay about. Burn off a few calories that way. I know I had to shift hay about in the barn a couple of times one year, excellent workout, note to self, be careful where the hay is stored so don't have to do it again.

Also you are working with your young horse on the ground so why not take him out for some trail walks? Great experience for him and he might like doing something like that, I know the young filly I was working with did. You can set a good pace so the horse learns to walk along and not dawdle and it will be great exercise for you as well and it won't even feel like boring exercises.
You go for it girl and it won't be long until you are "riding fit"


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m in the same boat but I’ve decided to take it a step at the time so I’m going with the free 30-day “Move” yoga program with Adrienne (on YouTube, just subscribe and they send you an email every day with the link to the video). I went half way last year and lost track. I know it starts slow but builds up quickly. After these 30days I plan to do her yoga for equestrians programs. At the same time, I will start intermittent fasting again (5:2) I’ve lost 7 kilos with it last time I did it and it’s sustainable, which is the key to any regime. I currently ride twice a week.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Recovering after a broken foot, I think I did DRT 1, two winters ago?

I enjoyed it! The workouts were short and simple and slowly built up in difficulty as you become more fit. It does make you more aware of your side weaknesses, mine is my right side. My balance, flexibility and strength improved. I didn't lose any weight but I wasn't actively trying to.
My advice, if you decide to buy the program, make sure you download the sessions to your computer or buy the thumb drive in case you quit part way through then want to restart.

Yoga with Adrienne is good. She's my favorite YouTube yoga instructor.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

I haven't done the program, but I have received emails from her and tried a few videos. I'm not really into yoga, but I liked Nicola. I say go for it


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for the positive words! Sounds like lots of us want inspiration and improvement! 

I am still on the fence as to the monetary commitment. I have heard from many that if you don't have some "skin in the game" it is easier to just quit. I have lots of experience with that! So I am wondering if the monetary commitment will be enough to keep me going.

I have never done yoga and I am quite stiff so I know it would be good for me but not sure how long it would take to get confident and comfortable. 

When the snow and ice goes away here I do intend to take my little Scout out walking with me, I too think it will be a great help to both of us! 

I don't want to move too much hay!! I do have to put my feed barn up on a foundation because it floods! I am trying to put that off until I use up the majority of the hay currently stored but I am getting closer to having to do that! 😖 I really probably should do something to help me be more flexible BEFORE I do that. 

Still thinking about it. There are a couple more days before the next session starts. We shall see.... I will keep you posted. I welcome any other comments on the subject in general and DRT program specifically.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@MustangMom Nicola has a FB group(if you are on FB) for those enrolled in her programs. I noticed a lot of people stop then start again because of one reason or the other, not saying you will! With that people recommend buying the thumbdrive or downloading the sessions otherwise you do lose your $200 after your session closes. (I forgot the time period you have)
Plus quite a few do DRT1 a couple times before they progress to the DRT2 program.

I think why it appealed to me was because it is not high impact cardio type exercise, not what I needed coming back from a broke foot (I don't enjoy intense cardio anyhow) and it is equestrian/rider oriented.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

MustangMom said:


> I am still on the fence as to the monetary commitment. I have heard from many that if you don't have some "skin in the game" it is easier to just quit. I have lots of experience with that! So I am wondering if the monetary commitment will be enough to keep me going.


Something to consider price wise... It breaks down to about $5.50/session. Hourly, it's about $16/hour. That's cheaper than any fitness class you are going to find anywhere.

Beyond that, something I thought of this morning while driving home from my new, expensive personal trainer classes...

When is the last time you invested in yourself?

For me, my physical and mental energy over the past three years has gone into work, keeping a clean house, trying to stay sane during COVID, supporting my SO when he lost his job, supporting my mom when my Grandma was dying... But when did I last support my current and future self? It's been a very long time.

It's just something to consider, but I say do it! It's at least an hour of commitment to your body and self each week, which you deserve.


----------

